# Slate Tile for Outside Patio?



## ridgeline_dev (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, we are doing a job and the plan is to put some type of slate/ceramic over the cement patio to give it a finished look. I have heard slate does not do well outside (especially in freezing climates).

However, I have heard Quartzite has a very similar look to slate but has the resistance to withstand the elements.

Anyone have any experience with this, or any input to help us decide.

Thanks.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I know that Porcelain will do well.


----------



## diego79 (Nov 22, 2005)

I would stay away from most slate.

Go with an man made product, that have some really nice porcelain/ceramics out there that you may be very happy with.


----------



## Shaughnn (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello James,
There are some very good stone-pattern porcelains available today, that have a broad range of stamping and color applications. The old stone-look porcelains looked cheap because the manufacturers used too few stamping templates and the color was usually "spotty". All fixed now!
What's the condition of the pad you'll be setting to and what's the weather like in your area?
Best of luck,
Shaughnn


----------



## ridgeline_dev (Apr 10, 2006)

I am located in Denver, CO...so the winters are fairly mild, but we do get snow. As far as the slab goes, it is in excellent shape. I can't find a crack in it anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*current job*

i am currently on a job where the homeowner is putting down 16x16 slate on the front and back porches.about 1200 sf.this is some rough stuff,i am having hell tring to keep the tile smooth.also,th ho wants 1/4 grout joints,but tile are not all square,so i am having to eyeball,with some bigger and some smaller grout joints.and to top it off,i have to wait for the ho "enhance"the tile before i can grout.all i can say is it is a pain in the azz and would recommend anything other than slate


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Go to Florida Tile on Jason st and check out Pietra Art Slate.


----------

